# Help with our June trip please!



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We have started planning our French trip and would like some help with places to visit and useful Aires or municipals.

We are leaving in June via Eurotunnel to Calais for three weeks. We have done some touring in previous years so are trying to visit different areas. We have a rough leisurely plan and hope to do some cycling and walking.

We think the following is a reasonable route and would appreciate any advice on nearby attractions.

Calais to Rouen , Broglie , Alencon , Le Mans , Rennes , Around Nantes , La Rochelle , Angouleme , Bordeaux , Agen , Toulouse , Rodez , St Etienne , Moulins , Fontainebleau , Versailles , Abbeville and home.

Also, are any of these places ones that you would not bother to visit.

Thanks in advance

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from Alencon Terry, a good selection.

Fit in Perigeux and Bergerac as your passing.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

We know lots of these areas. Broglie is a lovely aire, no distance from Rouen, 5E if the bloke turns up. Agree with you on Angouleme and Nantes, the whole Charente valley is well worth a few days ,or weeks! A good site in Bordeaux is Beau Soleil I think. Its listed on here. Easy to stay around Toulouse too, haven't got the diaries with me so can't be more specific. Should be a good trip.

Peter


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Apart from Alencon Terry, a good selection.
> 
> Fit in Perigeux and Bergerac as your passing.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray

I've added Perigneux and may do Bergerac again it was raining last year. We plan on our first stop at an Aire just before Alencon which we'll pass through on way to Le Mans.

Thanks for the good advice.

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Hi,
> 
> We know lots of these areas. Broglie is a lovely aire, no distance from Rouen, 5E if the bloke turns up. Agree with you on Angouleme and Nantes, the whole Charente valley is well worth a few days ,or weeks! A good site in Bordeaux is Beau Soleil I think. Its listed on here. Easy to stay around Toulouse too, haven't got the diaries with me so can't be more specific. Should be a good trip.
> 
> Peter


Thanks Peter

Good to hear about Broglie as that may be our first Aire stop. Also the Charente valley. This is what's so good about this website. Really useful tips.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The aire at Rodez is good and so is the Camping Municipal which at €13 per night including EHU is very fair.
If you stay in the area there is a very good tolerated wild parking spot on Lac de Parloup near Salles - Curran. Nice spot and the baker turns up in the morning.

There is a good aire at Lisle Sur Tarne which is between Toulouse and Albi.

If you want a great little cheap site overlooking the Tarn Gorges then the one at St Rome de Dolan fits the bill
http://www.gralon.net/campings-france/lozere/camping-camping-municipal-st-rome-de-dolan-4999.htm


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rayc said:


> The aire at Rodez is good and so is the Camping Municipal which at €13 per night including EHU is very fair.
> If you stay in the area there is a very good tolerated wild parking spot on Lac de Parloup near Salles - Curran. Nice spot and the baker turns up in the morning.
> 
> There is a good aire at Lisle Sur Tarne which is between Toulouse and Albi.
> ...


Thanks Rayc

I'm printing off all these tips and will be taking them with us. That picture of Lac de Parloup gives a different meaning to wild camping. So many campers. Just couldn't be done over here eh?

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just another thought Terry.
While at Le-Mans we noticed a great air down beside the river and within walking distance to the town centre.
Due to me always being there when the 24 hour race week was on it was always full.

Ray.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi..we are currently in Chauvigny and this is one of the most fantastic sites in France. Personal, clean, clean, clean, very pretty with top loading washing machine and free wifi!! Can wallk to beautiful town thru wooded parkland with lake.
Left - Le havre on Tuesday, first stop Argentan (2 hrs) another brill site on to Bracieux and now here in Chauvigny. Next stop Perigueux, then Montech and then Oust (Pyrenees). Back up coast via Bordeaux sites. All in three weeks!!
We have bikes and dog with us.
It is hot hot hot.
Enjoy the planning.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Terry, if you like to cycle a bit you must try the il de re, when you are near La Rochelle, we were there at Easter, stayed on some nice aires and campsites near Ars en re, beautiful


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Very much appreciated.

One last question. How do others tackle the problem of paying when moving from Aire to Aire? As we don't know what form of payment will be required, Jeton, Token, Euro or card do we try to carry as many different types as possible? I know that the books tell us the type but we may just stumble upon one we like. Or do we hope that the local tourist office is open?

Be interested in what others do.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

teljoy said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. Very much appreciated.
> 
> One last question. How do others tackle the problem of paying when moving from Aire to Aire? As we don't know what form of payment will be required, Jeton, Token, Euro or card do we try to carry as many different types as possible? I know that the books tell us the type but we may just stumble upon one we like. Or do we hope that the local tourist office is open?
> 
> ...


Terry, if it does not take euro coins then it should be easy to get jetons from a local facility when they are open. i.e. tabac, TO, cafe, campsite etc Ray


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I assume you will be visiting the Palace when in Versailles?
If so, try to time your visit with when they are operating the 'Grandes Eaux musicales' - (Water Fountains to music, as how the Sun King experienced it).

We saw it last June - fab!

P.S. - We stayed at Huttopia when at Versailles - nice 'eco' site set back in the trees, walking distance to town/bus/train etc.

http://www.chateauversailles.fr/pre...t-tarifs/billets-et-tarifs/les-grandes-eaux-1


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello...we are now in Le Soulhol,St Cere, Mid Pyrenees. Another wonderful site. It has clean, modern sanitation, lots of mature trees and hedges dividing pitches. Walk to the town which is medieval with lots to see. Oh and it's secure at night.
We are heading home next week after a visit to the Basklands and then back via Dax & Brantome.
Let us know what you decide!!
PS Very very hot here but there is a pool next door


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You may like to look at www.camping-municipal.org which lists most of the French municipal sites.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Our France trip so far!*

Currently enjoying ourselves outside Sarlat in the Dordogne.

I know some people have said that they don't meet anyone from MHF on their trips but we stumbled upon some suspects on an aire in Les Eyzies de Tayac.

Namely Clianthus, Cronkle and Gaspode and very sociable they were too. Hi to them.

We also met a member on Bouchemaine whose name embarrassingly
I misheard or have forgotten. Hi to them also.

The USB stick for the campsites has been excellent for tips even though I still cannot access the maps but the lists are great.

Thanks all for the hints and tips.

Terry


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

jenniedream said:


> Hi..we are currently in Chauvigny and this is one of the most fantastic sites in France. Personal, clean, clean, clean, very pretty with top loading washing machine and free wifi!! Can wallk to beautiful town thru wooded parkland with lake.
> Left - Le havre on Tuesday, first stop Argentan (2 hrs) another brill site on to Bracieux and now here in Chauvigny. Next stop Perigueux, then Montech and then Oust (Pyrenees). Back up coast via Bordeaux sites. All in three weeks!!
> We have bikes and dog with us.
> It is hot hot hot.
> Enjoy the planning.


Hi jenniedream is that an aire or campground at Chauvigny please?


----------

